# Anybody see the news last night ?



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

I guess on channel 8 fox news they were talking about yotes attacking someones lab in Medina. Can someone find the news reel and post it for me? Thanks......................Rich. Come on Big Daddy I know you got connections..................LOL................Take Care.............Rich


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i have heard the same thing about smaller breeds in the solon area back in the fall.


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Just found the footage it is talking about yote problems in East Lake and Willoboughby Hills.


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

freyedknot said:


> i have heard the same thing about smaller breeds in the solon area back in the fall.


i know of 2 dogs this happened to here by my place one had its leg just about ripped off and one just got lucky cause the dogs owner happened to hear the the dog acting up!!but one dog was husky and one boxer...


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

here is the one from last night ohttp://www.myfoxcleveland.com/myfox/pages/Home/SearchResult?siteId=1016&pageId=5.7.1&searchLocation=site&qt=coyotes&submit.x=15&submit.y=10n the top and more below it...


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

the problams with alot of places up north there isnt many places you can hunt to control the numbers of yotes,deer and so on....maybe in places like this they will look into letting the ppl that live there hunt with spiecal permits to controll populations and also make a few more dollers to invest into park and what not


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

A couple months back here in Columbus a guy was walking his dog and they were almost home when the dog got out ahead of his owner and was taken by a yote, I dont believe they ever found him, it probably happens more than we think it just doesnt make the news.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I've heard of this happening before, but that was a big dog, like a lab or something. Coyotes must be getting desperate for food this winter.

On the good side, here in Bedford, I have noticed a substantial decrease
in the skunk & raccoon population. :S


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

creekcrawler said:


> I've heard of this happening before, but that was a big dog, like a lab or something. Coyotes must be getting desperate for food this winter.
> 
> On the good side, here in Bedford, I have noticed a substantial decrease
> in the skunk & raccoon population. :S


There has been a reduction in alot of game due to yotes


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

Hey Rich, what do ya think??? We could be exterminators!!! Of course we couldn't work in these cold conditions. Give me a ring and I'll bring the 06 over to drop some yotes. We have them in the Gorge park. They come up and eat the dog food right out of the dish. WOW, that gives me an idea. Can I shoot the 06 in the city limits???

later
Al


----------

